# Anybody watching Wimbledon?



## Ben (Jun 20, 2009)

Any tennis fans?

Watching the action so far, some good tennis, Del Potro vs. Hewitt currently playing, best game I've seen yet, Hewitt with a set point in the second set, to go 2-0 up.


----------



## Hynes20 (May 12, 2009)

yes! hewitt is on a magical run right now, but federer will win


----------



## Ben (Jun 20, 2009)

Well predicted, and I'm glad he did. I'm also very glad that **** Murray got knocked out of it, British or not, he's a ****.

Roddick played possibly the best game of his life vs. Federer, and still lost, that must be disheartening.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Hynes20 said:


> yes! hewitt is on a magical run right now, but federer will win


You should seriously bet on things. We have a vBookie section for just that. Don't think you can bet on tennis though. :confused02:


----------



## Hynes20 (May 12, 2009)

Evil Ira said:


> You should seriously bet on things. We have a vBookie section for just that. Don't think you can bet on tennis though. :confused02:


oh definitely will


----------

